# trout



## L7Dargel (Jul 29, 2005)

28in caught out of charlies bait camp


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Pringle?

Nice fish.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice fish. Good job man.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Sweet. Is that a good ole Paul Brown Corky there?


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'm in awe..........


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

sargeant, TX?


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

awsome fish bro!
-KC


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

good fish man!


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Good Trout..... Gongrats


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Great fish!


----------



## Tooth and Nail (Mar 20, 2006)

Smells like fish to me! Hope you saved at least one for me I'm headed down that way tomorrow! Good Job, man!


----------



## surf-n-turf (Mar 19, 2005)

nice fish dude! I believe if I would have cought that big of a fish, I would have to smile in the pictures.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice pig dude!


----------



## FishDoc (Mar 18, 2006)

Congratulations!!

FishDoc


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

That is one beautiful trout. Great catch!!!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice fish.....Congrats


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Awesome fish


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats on a hell of a fish.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice trout young man


----------



## BowlingForFish (Apr 7, 2006)

Fine fish.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Great job. Fine lookin trout you caught.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Boys, I think the kid's in shock! He ain't even grinnin'! NICE FISH!


----------



## opie (May 12, 2006)

cool fish wAT TI GO


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

nice catchin on a trout like that, 2cool man,thanks for sharing. tls jay


----------



## 11119 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice fish!!!!!


----------



## El Robalo (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice fish


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

That's a "biggun" for sure, congrats. GC.


----------

